# Airy & Light Eggless Chocolate Sponge Cake required



## mannslove (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi,

I have been trying to get the perfect recipe to make airy and light Eggless Chocolate Sponge Cake. So far, I have been using premix to make the cake but now it isn't available anymore and hence I want to make it on my own. Following are the recipes:

*Premix Cake (DREAM CAKE) recipe:*
270 gms cake mix
80 ml Oil
200 ml water

*My Cake recipe:*
1.5 cups all purpose flour
3 tbsp cocoa powder
1 cup sugar
1/4 cup oil
1 tsp baking soda
1 tbsp lemon juice
1 cup water
1/4 tsp salt
1/2 tsp vanilla

*Few other details:*
For both cakes (DREAM & MY CAKES), I have used convection mode in oven and baked both of them at 180 degrees for 30 minutes using the same size pan and used exactly same quantity of batter for both cakes. The only difference in both cases is the recipe.

*Results:*

*DREAM CAKE:*
- Cake is very spongy, airy and light.
- Cake leaves the sides of pan after 30 minutes of baking.
- Perfect taste and dry texture.
- Height of DREAM CAKE more than height of MY CAKE.
- Doesnt stick at all.

*MY CAKE:*
- Cake is not very spongy or airy. It is heavy.
- Cake doesn't leave the side of pan after 30 minutes of baking.
- Very sticky.
- Height of MY CAKE less than height of DREAM CAKE.
- To increase the height or incorporate air, if I use excess baking soda, volume increases, but taste turns soapy.







I can't use eggs because most of us at our home are allergic to eggs. If you can let me know, what change can I make in my recipe to make it more airy, more light and less sticky, I would be eternally grateful to you.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Being allergic to the greatest and most versatile food item must really suck 

Cake premixes usually contain emulsifiers that helps with the structure of the cake. However, I have never seen one that is eggless like you mentioned though.


----------



## mannslove (Jul 26, 2018)

Yes, I have been using eggless premix so far. But I will try using other emulsifiers or egg-substitute.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Do the batches vary significantly? I find myself wondering if the lemon juice is giving you unstable acid to react with the baking soda. I found a very similar recipe to yours (https://bakealish.com/eggless-chocolate-sponge-cake/), and the author uses just a tiny bit more baking soda but also white vinegar instead of lemon juice.

That article also suggests that the experts on this should be Indian bakers, though I confess I'm not entirely clear on why eggless baking is so important to them.

Good luck!


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

If you still have a box of the cake mix, read the ingredients and see if you can obtain any or all of them.


----------



## mannslove (Jul 26, 2018)

Hi,

Thanks a lot for your advice. Helped me a lot.


----------

